# Qui est ....



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy ?


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2002)

euh je sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 c'est pas SMG en tout cas


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Personne ne sait ?


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * sonnyboy ?  *



un trapéziste allemand en tutu rose se balançant légérement sur une corde au-dessus du Tibre.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Je sais, j'ai pas rempli les champs, lors de mon inscription, et maintenant j'arrive plus à y aller, parce que je suis un peu naze en info...


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Non , mais pour poster 70 messages en une journee....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2002)

Vous permettez ?

Alors tu vas dans mon profil, tu descend ( avec ta souris tu fais défiler), là tu vois configuration, informations personnelles et puis tu clique sur éditer.

Non ne me remercie pas


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Non , mais pour poster 70 messages en une journee....  *



Quelqu'un de plus futé que toi ... et qui n'avais rien d'autre a faire de la journée 





@+

Guillaume


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

si, si.


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

c'est pénible ces vacances de fin d'année... rien à f..tre que de pianoter sur les forum MacG


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Il faut bien faire monter le compteur si l'on veut avoir une chance de rattraper alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

75 messages entre 15h et 22h ca fait bcp !!


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Il faut bien faire monter le compteur si l'on veut avoir une chance de rattraper alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

et ça sert à quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Si je dérange je peux arrêter...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * 75 messages entre 15h et 22h ca fait bcp !!  *



Alem et moi on a fait des soirées a 183-150 posts ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc franchement c'est pas exceptionnel. Par contre il va vous faire de l'ombre les nioubs du post


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * 75 messages entre 15h et 22h ca fait bcp !!  *



10/ heure (mince çà continue, maintenant je fais des stats... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Si je dérange je peux arrêter...   *



Ca ne dérange personne .. sauf pis etre SMG .. mais lui on s'en fout donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

 Par contre il va vous faire de l'ombre les nioubs du post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<hr /></blockquote>

Cà c'est sur qu'il me rattrape le saligaud !


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

et ça sert à quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
de te rattraper ? de prendre ton vent (attention le sain vent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) puis de te faire l'intérieur juste avant la bouée hé hé !!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Ah bon, parce qu'en plus y a des records ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
de te rattraper ? de prendre ton vent (attention le sain vent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








) puis de te faire l'intérieur juste avant la bouée hé hé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>

je pense qu'il y a quand meme de la marge pour rattraper alem. mais tes 990 post par contre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

A franchement 183 messages par soiree arf !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Ah bon, parce qu'en plus y a des records ?   *



ben les 10000 posts d'alem sont légendaires dans nos contrés.


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

lol


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

ben les 10000 posts d'alem sont légendaires dans nos contrés.
*<hr /></blockquote>
tu veux dire : dans nos trèscons !!


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

A les jeunes !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tu veux dire : dans nos trèscons !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

tu devrais avoir honte de toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 c'est petit


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tu veux dire : dans nos trèscons !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

j'ai un amour inconsidéré pour les cons, les demoiselles le savent bien.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

j'ai un amour inconsidéré pour les cons, les demoiselles le savent bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

au fait .. ca c'est terminé comment la soirée Fnac Service ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Pas toutes j'espère, laisse m'en quelques unes...


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

un trapéziste allemand en tutu rose se balançant légérement sur une corde au-dessus du Tibre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

mouahahahhahahahahahahahha


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

c'est quoi ce ptit comite ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * c'est quoi ce ptit comite ?  *



un certain comité ...


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

au fait .. ca c'est terminé comment la soirée Fnac Service ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

euh je me suis retrouvé pas loin d'un péage autoroutier, je suis monté dans une savonette grise et je suis allé dormir chez popomoman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_pour le reste, ya ichat_


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

j'ai un amour inconsidéré pour les cons, les demoiselles le savent bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
tu as encore abusé de rabelais... ton medecin t'avait pourtant conseillé la modération


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Pas toutes j'espère, laisse m'en quelques unes...   *



en ce moment, je te les laisse toutes sauf deux ne me remercie pas, remercie les plutot !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

euh je me suis retrouvé pas loin d'un péage autoroutier, je suis monté dans une savonette grise et je suis allé dormir chez popomoman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le reste, ya ichat



*<hr /></blockquote>

ohhhh ca a du etre hot ...
mais je n'en demanderais pas plus ici .. je lance iChat


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

un certain comité ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

A part toi et alem qui en fait parti?


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tu as encore abusé de rabelais... ton medecin t'avait pourtant conseillé la modération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

je suis juste allé faire visite à mon voisin le marquis !


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

A part toi et alem qui en fait parti?  *<hr /></blockquote>

euh non, je ne fais pas parti même si je milite, je ne fais pas dans le parti politique (heureusement pour eux !!)


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

je suis juste allé faire visite à mon voisin le marquis !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>
*l'académie s'y oppose, et tu le sais !! quand vas-tu arrêter tes outrances ??? *


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

repondez moi


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

A part toi et alem qui en fait parti?  *<hr /></blockquote>

plein de monde


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
l'académie s'y oppose, et tu le sais !! quand vas-tu arrêter tes outrances ??? 









*<hr /></blockquote>

académie ? Nolwenn ?  j'aimais bien la petite black : yummie et la demoiselle au coming out (ce qui me connaissent comprendront) : touchante

mais Houcine méritait de gagner !


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

cad?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
l'académie s'y oppose, et tu le sais !! quand vas-tu arrêter tes outrances ??? 









*<hr /></blockquote>

alem arreter ? JAMAIS !


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

ohhhh ca a du etre hot ...
mais je n'en demanderais pas plus ici .. je lance iChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

il est pas rapide ton BiGhz


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

académie ? Nolwenn ?  j'aimais bien la petite black : yummie et la demoiselle au coming out (ce qui me connaissent comprendront) : touchante

mais Houcine méritait de gagner !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

la musique ! oui la musique


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Nolween meritait largement de gagner


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

alem arreter ? JAMAIS ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

hein ?

_dites, il est où Sonny ?_


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Nolween meritait largement de gagner  *



on s'en fou


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Nolween meritait largement de gagner  *



bah oui, c'est une fille, elle sait mal bouger son cul, elle chante mal et n'est pas à l'aise avec les caméras. donc elle méritait.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

C'est vrai qu'on s'en fout un peu.


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Non elle est belle


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

on s'en fou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je dirais meme plus ... on s'en contre fou !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Non elle est belle   *



en plus de tromper ta petite amie avec Kamkil ... tu mattes les filles de star académie. quand on va dire ca a ta copine ... ouille ouille ouille .. je ne donne pas cher de ta peau


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Certains oui


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

hein ?

dites, il est où Sonny ?



*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est qui sonny ?


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Sonyboy?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Je suis là, mais comme je commence à plus rien comprendre je crois que je vais aller me coucher !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Certains oui  *



Pourrais tu faire des phrases complete ... ou tout du moins des posts avec un minimum de sens


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

je dirais meme plus ... on s'en contre fou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

2 em réflexion sérieuse en 3 pages


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis là, mais comme je commence à plus rien comprendre je crois que je vais aller me coucher !!   *



bouh


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

2 em réflexion sérieuse en 3 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est fort quand meme ... on devrait avoir droit a des tshirts MacG gratos


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * C'est vrai qu'on s'en fout un peu.   *



quoique


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Me fere dé frase ca va pas o quoi ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis là, mais comme je commence à plus rien comprendre je crois que je vais aller me coucher !!   *



C'est le probleme du forum-chat ... les réponses se chevauchent et c'est le bordel.


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Pour une fois que ca chauffe ce forum !!!


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

tous sur le toubar


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Pour une fois que ca chauffe ce forum !!!  *



Ce n'est pas toi qui en est l'artisan en tout cas ...
merci sonny


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Oui mais moi qui a lance ce sujet !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * tous sur le toubar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca c'est une idée quelle est bonne !

http://forums.absolut-touba.com !

venez nombreux ! (sauf SMG ... lui il est ban avant de se faire un compte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

j'ai du mal a suivre, pas vous ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Oui mais moi qui a lance ce sujet !  *



toi mais il a dévié tout de suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mouhahahahahaha


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

toi mais il a dévié tout de suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mouhahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

comme dirait l'autres, c'est parti en couille au fond du slip


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Oui mais moi qui a lance ce sujet !  *



moi pas comprendre ce que toi dire


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

comme dirait l'autres, c'est parti en couille au fond du slip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

pas de grossieretés mon cher


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

pas de grossieretés mon cher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est adresser a SMG donc c'est tout a fait polit


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

c'est adresser a SMG donc c'est tout a fait polit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

hehe ... c'est vrai que vu comme cela. mais ce n'est pas comme ça que l'on arrivera a tirer quelque chose de lui ...
quoique le cas a vraiment l'air desespere ...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * tous sur le toubar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca marche pas du boulot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est peut-être mieux ainsi...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Ca marche pas du boulot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




C'est peut-être mieux ainsi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Dommage .. l'arbre à besoin de feuilles ... plein de feuilles !


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

c'était quoi le sujet de départ ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Ca c'est une question qu'elle est bonne .. mais on ne va pas faire plaisir a SMG en y répondant ...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Ca c'est une question qu'elle est bonne .. mais on ne va pas faire plaisir a SMG en y répondant ...
*<hr /></blockquote>

trollons joyeusement


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

je trolle tu trolles il trolle nous trollons, vous trollez, ils trollent ...
que c'est bon de troller


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Ca marche pas du boulot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est peut-être mieux ainsi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

une bise à Silvinha, Carolinha et toph !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et dis à Mini qu'un Ixus : c'est fait pour servir en soirée !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Vouip le bonsoir a tout le monde !


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* je trolle tu trolles il trolle nous trollons, vous trollez, ils trollent ...
que c'est bon de troller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

belle conjugaison, t'aura une images de l'ile aux enfants


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

belle conjugaison, t'aura une images de l'ile aux enfants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ouais ! merci casimir !


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

belle conjugaison, t'aura une images de l'ile aux enfants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

et toi zéro en orthographe


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Dommage .. l'arbre à besoin de feuilles ... plein de feuilles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

pour que Toine roule ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

il est comme mackie ... il sux ... 
il aurait pas du secher les courts pour aller sur une ile ...


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)




----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

affligeant ...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

ouais ! merci casimir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

il est gentil le dino


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* il est comme mackie ... il sux ... 
il aurait pas du secher les courts pour aller sur une ile ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

il me semble que de ile à elle, il n'y a qu'un geste


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

c'est pas le copain des enfants pour rien


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



une rechute ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

une rechute ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

il ne s'est jamais amélioré ... donc on ne peut pas appeler ca une rechute ...


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* c'est pas le copain des enfants pour rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

hihii


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

hihii  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu vas te trahir avec des expressions comme ça ...


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Tu vas te trahir avec des expressions comme ça ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

j'ai acheter une licence a qui tu sait


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

j'ai acheter une licence a qui tu sait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu lui payes combien en droit d'auteur ?


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

j'ai acheter une licence a qui tu sait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ta mère ?

fais gaffe, il est minuit, elle va te demander d'aller te coucher maintenant mon petit Nicolas (quel dommage que tu ne t'appelles pas Grégory, je t'aurais appris à nager  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

c'est du GNU


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * c'est du GNU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh ... alors : hihi


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * c'est du GNU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Groupement des Neuneus Urbains ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

Groupement des Neuneus Urbains ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ca doit etre ca vu qu'ils aiment beaucoup dans le milieu des geeks ...


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

ca doit etre ca vu qu'ils aiment beaucoup dans le milieu des geeks ...



*<hr /></blockquote>

plus geek que mackie, ça existe ?

ses parents ont pensé à l'euthanasie ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

plus geek que mackie, ça existe ?

ses parents ont pensé à l'euthanasie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

très certainement ... mais le probleme avec le mackie ... c'est qu'on fini par s'y attacher ...


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

a un tronc d'abre oui!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * a un tronc d'abre oui!  *



mais non il ne faut pas dire ca ...
il n'y a qu'a voir alem ... depuis le temps il ne peut plus s'en defaire de son mackie


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

C'est parce que vous avez un mackie élevé au bon grain et au bon air!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* C'est parce que vous avez un mackie élevé au bon grain et au bon air! 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Quand c'est mal elevé ca donne un SMG ?


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

Non la c'est une erreur de manipulation... généralement du a du petit personnel mal payé....

Les bons généticiens sont rares!


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Quand c'est mal elevé ca donne un SMG ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

non


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Moi je dis que si. Tu couches avec kamkil et tu es le frere caché de mackie.

Mon dieu !!!!!


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

LooOOOl

La je vais avoir du mal de dormir!! des images me sont apparues d'un coup!! brrr!!!


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

Si on l'embrasse sur le front SMG a un gout de cacahuetes...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* Non la c'est une erreur de manipulation... généralement du a du petit personnel mal payé....

Les bons généticiens sont rares!  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai que les expériences sur les rats réclament du personnel qualifié et en nombre...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Décembre 2002)

(P.S. pour Slug: pas envie de bosser, donc Troll Powah © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Décembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Si on l'embrasse sur le front SMG a un gout de cacahuetes...   *



Cool... pour la prochaine AES, on a déjà l'apéro


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

C'est vrai que les expériences sur les rats réclament du personnel qualifié et en nombre...  *<hr /></blockquote>


DIre qu'au début ils pensaient créer un SMG a mettre ds chaque foyer... un peu comme un Dell, mais avec le gout de cawette en plus.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

C'est vrai que les expériences sur les rats réclament du personnel qualifié et en nombre...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Sinon .. voila qu'on se retrouve avec un SMG sur les bras. c'est pas de bol.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* 


DIre qu'au début ils pensaient créer un SMG a mettre ds chaque foyer... un peu comme un Dell, mais avec le gout de cawette en plus.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le goût de 'caouette faudrait vérifier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le reste...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* 


DIre qu'au début ils pensaient créer un SMG a mettre ds chaque foyer... un peu comme un Dell, mais avec le gout de cawette en plus.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je prefere un Dell à la maison plutot qu'un SMG ... je sais pas vous ...
et malgré le gout de cahouette


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Sinon .. voila qu'on se retrouve avec un SMG sur les bras. c'est pas de bol.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Qui le prend pour les vacances de nowel? il ferait une bonne buche (ds un beau feu ouvert, ou avec de la creme caramel au dessus)


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Je prefere un Dell à la maison plutot qu'un SMG ... je sais pas vous ...
et malgré le gout de cahouette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est a ce point la!!!!!!!!!!!

MON DIEU SMG QUI ES TU VIL CREATURE DU DEMON?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* 

Qui le prend pour les vacances de nowel? il ferait une bonne buche (ds un beau feu ouvert, ou avec de la creme caramel au dessus)
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je préfere le tartiner directement d'alcool ... ca prend mieux ... a ca evite d'avoir trop de fumée.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* 

Qui le prend pour les vacances de nowel? il ferait une bonne buche (ds un beau feu ouvert, ou avec de la creme caramel au dessus)
*<hr /></blockquote>

... Un petit nain en massepain dans chaque oreille, et une branche de sapin plantée au milieu


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

... Un petit nain en massepain dans chaque oreille, et une branche de sapin plantée au milieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est une recette suisse ?


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

... Un petit nain en massepain dans chaque oreille, et une branche de sapin plantée au milieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Looool Joli ca me plait bien le SMG comme ca


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Décembre 2002)

Pour la branche de sapin, oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca permet de bien dissiper la chaleur lors de la cuisson, et ça offre un petit côté croustillant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour rehausser le goût, on rajoute une pomme dans la gueule de la bestiole


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Moi je rehausserais le tout avec diverses épices ...


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

Au four pendant 1 bonne journée?


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * sonnyboy ?  *


C'est un peu difficile à expliquer.
La science c'est longtemps penchée sur lui, en vain.
Il a essayé d'autres forums, il s'est fait télétubbysé.
Il cherche des amis, il n'en trouve pas.
Il post ici, il utilise un PC.
C'est un peu le Garcimore du post. Il raconte plein de choses, mais ça fouare tout le temps. Mais bon, on rigole par compassion. Tu vois, à cette heure-ci très matinale pour lui (9h40) il ronfle paisiblement au fond de son lit. Il émergera difficilement vers 13 heures, regardera le journal de TF1, puis ira au PMU jusqu'à 18 heures.
De là, il rentrera difficilement chez lui et postera à nouveau une centaine de messages dans la nuit. Ainsi de suite, jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 
C'est un peu difficile à expliquer.
La science c'est longtemps penchée sur lui, en vain.
Il a essayé d'autres forums, il s'est fait télétubbysé.
Il cherche des amis, il n'en trouve pas.
Il post ici, il utilise un PC.
C'est un peu le Garcimore du post. Il raconte plein de choses, mais ça fouare tout le temps. Mais bon, on rigole par compassion. Tu vois, à cette heure-ci très matinale pour lui (9h40) il ronfle paisiblement au fond de son lit. Il émergera difficilement vers 13 heures, regardera le journal de TF1, puis ira au PMU jusqu'à 18 heures.
De là, il rentrera difficilement chez lui et postera à nouveau une centaine de messages dans la nuit. Ainsi de suite, jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Quel triste destin ...


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Pas aussi triste que certains ...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Pas aussi triste que certains ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben oui, pire que toi c'est dur


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Ma vie est un conte de fees !


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2002)

Non non, j'vous assure. Sonnyboy, c'est vraiment le fond du fond


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Est ce possible?


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Est ce possible?  *



Je t'assure. Relis ces posts


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

Mais quand on regarde les miens .... on a peur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2002)

le mot est faible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----------------------------
Odile emberlificotée dans une guirlande de noel... ne peut plus se dépetrer...


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

J'aime pas trop faire l'eloge de mes posts


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Mais quand on regarde les miens .... on a peur !  *



Oui, pour ta santé. Fais attention au surmenage


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

Je me presse pas trop


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Je me presse pas trop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si proche de la nouvelle année  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca serait dommage de tout foutre en l'air


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

J'ai la vie devant moi , moi ....


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai la vie devant moi , moi ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais je serais toujours devant toi, moi


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

On sait jamais !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2002)

Se faire traiter de "type qui va au PMU" par un alcoolo notoire...
Je ne dors pas dans les citroëns moi môssieur !!

Enfin, c'est vrai que je suis utilisateur de PC, ceci dit j'ai eu un mac alors que vous n'étiez qu'enfants...

J'ai connu les fastidieuses séances de "grille pain" sur mon MAc +, pour pouvoir jouer avec Dark Castle ou utiliser Mac Paint  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

Mais tout cela c'est du passé !!

Bon Krystof je ne t'en veux pas, tu as l'air fatigué, usé par le travail peut être ?


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

C'est quoi ce delire ?


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * C'est quoi ce delire ?  *



Comme je te disais, ne t'occupes pas. Ne JAMAIS contrarier les malades (surtout sonnyboy)


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

Desole , c'est mon côte bon samaritain qui veut que je m'occupe des cas les plus desesperes en commencant par moi mais on peut pus rien faire pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Alors je m'occupe des autres


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Desole , c'est mon côte bon samaritain qui veut que je m'occupe des cas les plus desesperes en commencant par moi mais on peut pus rien faire pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En l'occurrence, pour sonnyboy, va y avoir du boulot


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

Vous pouvez toutjours essayer de m'annalyser...(krystof, combien de "N" !!!!!??????) le dernier qui a fait ça est mort fou...


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Vous pouvez toutjours essayer de m'annalyser...(krystof, combien de "N" !!!!!??????) le dernier qui a fait ça est mort fou...   *



Ca dépend, c'est comme annal


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

Et oui c'est comme anal, c'est pour ça que les explications peuvent paraitre sombres !!


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

Voire nauséabondes


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

On est pas obligé de se laisser aller non plus...


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

Trop tard


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

Et voilà, ça va bouffer au resto tous les jours, apéro, vin etc...

Et aprés ça maitrise plus ses sphincters...


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *  sphincters...   *



Tu as un dictionnaire à tes côtés ou quoi


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2002)

Non, mais c'est un de mes mots préferrés !!


----------

